# Seapointer Maintenance



## Maven (Feb 25, 2006)

I need to pay my Maintenance.  Does anyone have contact information?


----------



## philemer (Feb 26, 2006)

Maven said:
			
		

> I need to pay my Maintenance.  Does anyone have contact information?



If you become a member of TUG you can *search* the forum and find the info.  Welcome to TUG. I'll see if I can find an email addy for you.

Phil


----------



## philemer (Feb 26, 2006)

debbiek@clubleisure.co.za  Try Debbie at this email. 

Hope you join TUG. The best $15 you'll ever spend.


----------



## RUSS (Mar 22, 2006)

*Seapointer Fees*

Are the current maintenance fees posted somewhere for Seapointer. Looking for a one bedroom.


----------



## philemer (Mar 22, 2006)

RUSS said:
			
		

> Are the current maintenance fees posted somewhere for Seapointer. Looking for a one bedroom.



Become a TUG member and then you can search the forums. A 2BR was about $300, not sure about a 1BR. Look at www.capeescape.co.za They have 100s of SA t/s for sale. They might know the MF for a 1BR.

Phil


----------



## susan1738 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Hey RUSS*

I looked up my 2007 maintenance fees for my 1 bedroom Seapointer and they were $336.62.  Hope that helps!


----------



## RUSS (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. My one bedroom used to be $150, last year it was $300. Just wondered if they really went up that much. Asked for my levy fee but have not received any reply yet.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 29, 2006)

RUSS said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replys. My one bedroom used to be $150, last year it was $300. Just wondered if they really went up that much. Asked for my levy fee but have not received any reply yet.


Today's exchange rate is 6.33R = $1 US .  A few years ago it was about 11:1.  That accounts for most of the change in m/f for USA owners.


----------

